# $1.00 Chicken Legs at Foodland



## CaptainJack (Feb 13, 2012)

For any one that has a Foodland store (not sure if they're across Canada or just in Ontario) they have chicken legs on for $1.00 per pound. I've never seen them in a grocery store for less than $1.77, and I pay $2.00 at my butcher. I picked up 10 packs and I wish I had room to freeze more. But be warned, it was like a chicken war zone at my store. People were being extremely pushy grabbing the chicken as fast as the stock boy could bring more out.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

HAhaha I just picked up 60lbs of it yesterday and am hoping to grab some more today. I totally emptied out the shelf, people were wondering why I was grabbing so many and came over to check it out. To bad sucka's it was MINE ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Whenever i find a good deal, there's always a limit on the number and I usually have to spend $25 to boot.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Chicken is really cheap around here but beef, goat, lamb is always pretty high. I can get quarters for .59 a lb any time and have occasionally gotten them for .29 per lb. That's when I did some stocking up!


----------



## blue_dog (Mar 28, 2012)

If anyone has Price Choppers near them they have pork shoulder roasts on for a 1/lb too.
'Tis a good week for raw feeders around here!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Donna Little said:


> Chicken is really cheap around here but beef, goat, lamb is always pretty high. I can get quarters for .59 a lb any time and have occasionally gotten them for .29 per lb. That's when I did some stocking up!


Here is Canada we are not as lucky as you in the US. It is very rare that chicken goes on sale for less than 1.99lb, so when it hits the $1 lb mark, we have a heart attack  Dont even get me started on Beef prices.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> HAhaha I just picked up 60lbs of it yesterday and am hoping to grab some more today. I totally emptied out the shelf, people were wondering why I was grabbing so many and came over to check it out. To bad sucka's it was MINE ALL MINE!!!!


HAHA, so sneaky!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

You are lucky, chicken is not cheap here, well not as cheap as you guys get it for...although I have my ways of acquiring chicken backs.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

That raw feeding moment when you grab a whole box before the stock boy unloads it. Upon getting home you find the box to weigh 5 pounds more than labeled.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why is chicken so expensive some places? Aren't they cheap to produce ? Doesn't canada. new zealand, etc have chickens? I can understand beef (especially on islands) but chickens? Wow.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It must be some special week where meat is on sale everywhere. We have chicken quarters for $.59/lb and pork shoulder for $.99/lb this week here. I had to take a turkey out of the freezer today to make room so that I can go back on Monday and get more pork and chicken. 

However beef is almost never cheap, any time of year. Luckily it's the one meat that doesn't agree with Rocky so we don't feed it much.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Why is chicken so expensive some places? Aren't they cheap to produce ? Doesn't canada. new zealand, etc have chickens? I can understand beef (especially on islands) but chickens? Wow.


As I said earlier I can get chicken frames which are bigger than backs for quite cheap if I buy about 20 at a time.

The cheapest frozen chicken thighs I can get from local butcher for 5kg/11lbs bag is NZ$25 = US$19 which is pretty cheap per kg. How does that compare to you?

An average size whole chicken in NZ weighing approx 1kg just over 2lbs is about NZ$12 = US$9.50 how does that compare to you? that is probably fresh, frozen chickens are a bit cheaper.

Chicken breast really expensive. Chicken drumsticks normally NZ$8 per kg

One local supermarket does sell hearts and gizzards really cheap so when I go there I stock up.

Lamb really expensive as more and more of the farmers are converting to dairy as it's much more lucrative.

Beef is quite expensive, minced beef which always used to be cheap as, is now NZ$14-18 per kg (2.2lbs) which I buy for us to eat.

I found a source of pork hearts for $3.50 per kg which I ordered specially, have never seen in supermarkets or butchers although I can readily buy lamb and beef heart but they are $7.50-9 per kg.

I just take my time and when I see a bargain I snap it up and I go hunting out good protein sources for my boy, I've only got the one dog and I enjoy it and we are not on a tight budget although I still like to keep the price down.

I suppose a good thing is that our sheep and beef are all automatically grass fed, sparsely populated country and there is a lot of grass in NZ. You only have to drive 5-10mins out of most towns cities to be in the countryside here. I live in a town of 77,000 people and within 5 minutes you are surrounded by pasture, sheep, cows, alpacas, horses, hills. We are only 4.2 million in a country a similar size to England that has close to 60 million?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> Here is Canada we are not as lucky as you in the US. It is very rare that chicken goes on sale for less than 1.99lb, so when it hits the $1 lb mark, we have a heart attack  Dont even get me started on Beef prices.


I agree!!
When chicken goes on sale everyone freaks out!
A local Chinese store had them on for 1$ a lb and had a 5 lbs limit!! Do I had my mom go in after me and buy 5 lbs on her own and the. I buy 5. Still the limit is crap lol.

I need to look at my food land flyers!!


----------



## blue_dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Price Choppers has the same sale on the pork shoulder roasts (1/lb) starting May 10-16, and will have Chicken leg quarters on for 1/lb too. Another chance to stock up!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I just picked up 100lbs of chicken legs today  Super Happy!!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I just picked up 100lbs of chicken legs today  Super Happy!!


What kind of looks do you get when you go to the checkout with 100lbs of chicken? :lol:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

lol, it wasnt me who picked it up. My hubby called me on his way home from work to tell me chicken was on for a great price and do I want any? LOL silly man. I said sure, can you grab me 100lbs. He said the meat manager mouth literally dropped when he asked. We are also looking into seeing if we can get a couple more cases of it. I dont usually feed a lot of chicken since Mya seems sensitive to it but with all my puppies here I thought it would be great to have around and cut up for them


----------



## CaptainJack (Feb 13, 2012)

I couldn't pass up such a great price on chicken, so I asked for a second freezer as an early birthday present. I now have two freezers in my shed, and I've bought about 100 pounds of chicken over the last few days. I think I have a meat problem. The next forum I'll be joining is 'Meat Hoarders Anonymous'.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

CaptainJack said:


> I couldn't pass up such a great price on chicken, so I asked for a second freezer as an early birthday present. I now have two freezers in my shed, and I've bought about 100 pounds of chicken over the last few days. I think I have a meat problem. The next forum I'll be joining is 'Meat Hoarders Anonymous'.


you can join me in the raw-a- holic section lol


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

blue_dog said:


> Price Choppers has the same sale on the pork shoulder roasts (1/lb) starting May 10-16, and will have Chicken leg quarters on for 1/lb too. Another chance to stock up!


i only saw the pork shoulders on their online flyer.. will have to check for the legs


----------



## blue_dog (Mar 28, 2012)

I have an insider to see upcoming flyers, that one isn't set to be out for another few days. I saw it and had to share.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

sozzle said:


> As I said earlier I can get chicken frames which are bigger than backs for quite cheap if I buy about 20 at a time.
> 
> The cheapest frozen chicken thighs I can get from local butcher for 5kg/11lbs bag is NZ$25 = US$19 which is pretty cheap per kg. How does that compare to you?
> 
> ...


You are so lucky that your country has stricter policies on meat and animal raising. Here in the US buying a whole chicken that weighs 2lbs would be unheard of. they genetically modified a large amount of them to grow big FAST. They have made it to where their breasts grow at a faster rate than anything else causing them to topple over due to the weight imbalance. While you might be paying more, in the end, it will even out because this country has so many health issues resulting from this, we will be bankrupt eventually from it. I dream of moving to NZ!! I can find work in Australia with my line of work but much harder in NZ.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Don't' be fooled, I was just talking generally. We definitely have factory farming of chickens and the chickens they use do grow quickly. Although our sheep and beef are grassfed, there has been a lot of controversy about pig farming here and there is a big push to make it more free range, but of course that costs money and pig farmers are not keen. The old type of pig farming will die out eventually but these things take many years.

Even though this country is depicted as clean and green, it's not, all our rivers are polluted from dairy/factory run off, it's a shocker.

I think if you can get Australian citizenship you can live here. I know you can if you have NZ citizenship go and live in Aus.

In saying all of that I have spent 25 years living here after UK and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else. It is a neat little country with a hell of a lot going for it.


----------

